# hp printer and scanner not detected [SOLVED]

## larand54

A couple of years ago I bought a HP F300 deskjet which includes a scanner. I only emerged hplip and...voila! It worked immediately.

Since som moths ago nothing of these works anymore. I havn't had time and need for this until now when I really need it.

When you try to start xsane it tells you that it cannot find any device for it.

But..

```
>sudo sane-find-scanner -q

found USB scanner (vendor=0x03f0 [HP], product=0x5511 [Deskjet F300 series]) at libusb:006:003

sön mar 14-16:56:39 - larand - ~/edu/programming/java

```

>

Now it looks like it can find a device...but..

```

scanimage -L

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).

```

I've tried re-emerge hplip a few times but nothings happends.

Anyone have an idea? Please...Last edited by larand54 on Mon Mar 15, 2010 9:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raistlin Majere

After re-emerging hplip , did you run hp-setup again as root to set up your printer

Sometimes you have to run that after an upgraded or re-install.

----------

## Raistlin Majere

Also , forgot to add , if it's usb printer , user has to be in lp group

----------

## sera

What useflags do you have set for hplip.

hp-setup did complete successfully? If so try hp-makeuri and use the uri with hp-scan. To get a list of options type "hp-scan -h"

----------

## ewaller

I cannot tell if that printer uses 802.11 wireless. If you are using it as a wireless printer, you will need to enable SNMP protocol (there is a use flag for that)

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# emerge -pv hplip

```

----------

## larand54

 *Raistlin Majere wrote:*   

> After re-emerging hplip , did you run hp-setup again as root to set up your printer
> 
> Sometimes you have to run that after an upgraded or re-install.

 

Hmm.. feel a bit stupid  :Embarassed:  I know that I have run hp-setup a couple of times but not if I have been root.. anyway after that I run hp-setup as root, the device was immediatly detected so this is now solved.

Many thank's to all of you!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Razz: 

----------

